# ADORABLE BUNNY NEEDS A NEW HOME!



## Rivka (Jun 14, 2019)

We have an adorable female mini-bunny called Thumper. She is eight months old and can be shy at first but is super loving. She is amazing with humans, and other animals. She loves to play, cuddle, and get massages.
WE would love to keep her but my husband is allergic to her and we tried to do whatever we can to keep her but sadly there is nothing else that we can.

She is litter trained, does some tricks for treats and will perk up for her name but has not been trained to come when called.

If anyone knows anyone that would like a bunny or even better another bunny  Or would like another information please contact us. We want to find Thumper a good and loving new home.

We are currently residing in Vestal which is in the Broome County Area.

(She is a rescue so we do not know exactly what type of bunny she is but we think she is half velveteen and half harlequin)


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 14, 2019)

Need to post your location.


----------



## Rivka (Jun 14, 2019)

Nancy McClelland said:


> Need to post your location.


sorry let me add that in right now, but we are located in the Broome County Area in Vestal


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 14, 2019)

New York?


----------



## Rivka (Jun 14, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Blue eyes (Jun 14, 2019)

Might I suggest you edit your title (if it's possible, otherwise a moderator might need to do so). It would be a good idea to put NY in your title.


----------



## Rivka (Jun 14, 2019)

Blue eyes said:


> Might I suggest you edit your title (if it's possible, otherwise a moderator might need to do so). It would be a good idea to put NY in your title.


okay thank you


----------



## Lionheadloady (Jun 16, 2019)

Would u be able to post pictures?


----------



## Rivka (Jun 20, 2019)

Lionheadloady said:


> Would u be able to post pictures?


Sorry for the late response but here are some pictures:


----------



## Lionheadloady (Jun 21, 2019)

We are right outside of Boston and would be interested! Would u be willing to meet us halfway? Also is she spayed and how big is she?


----------



## Rivka (Jun 21, 2019)

She is litter trained, and we got her spayed. She loves to play she is super cuddly, silly, and she is very curious. It takes her a while to get to know people. We had to go away for a couple days and we couldn't take her so she stayed with my co-worker who has a male rabbit and two cats and she got along really well with the pets and their 3 children. she loves attention, she loves to be pet, and she has moments that she loves to held and cuddled. she is really good with kids, but we always tell the kids to give her time to get to know you and if she wants to run let her run around. We live in apartment and she loves our neighbor that is an elderly woman so she runs to our neighbors door and tries to get into her apartment.


----------



## Lionheadloady (Jun 21, 2019)

Thank you for the response! I will think about it!


----------



## Rivka (Jun 21, 2019)

Lionheadloady said:


> Thank you for the response! I will think about it!


Sure, please let us know if you have any questions. and we would be willing to meet you half away, and she is 3 1/2 pounds


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 21, 2019)

Wish you were closer.


----------



## Rivka (Jun 21, 2019)

Nancy McClelland said:


> Wish you were closer.


where are you located?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 22, 2019)

Las Vegas, Nevada--a little too far to drive.


----------



## Rivka (Jun 22, 2019)

Nancy McClelland said:


> Las Vegas, Nevada--a little too far to drive.


 if you know anyone that is closer please let us and them know


----------



## Rivka (Jun 24, 2019)

Lionheadloady said:


> Thank you for the response! I will think about it!


Hope you had a nice weekend, we just were wondering on what you thought you want to do.


----------

